# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Hatching Fundulopanchax gardneri 'Lokoja' (by benny)

## budak

pics here

----------


## TyroneGenade

Hi Budak,

There are creams to deal with nappy rash FYI.

Those are real pretty pics. I've been staring at a lot of baby Nothos under the microscope. It is something special watching their little hearts beating and seeing the blood circulating. What impresses me most is the patterning on them. The _N. luekei_ fry are nearly pitch black while the _janpapi_ look like little leopards. Pitty I can't get nice picks.:-(

Thanks for the link.

----------

